

Second Dutch HN Meetup Thursday 2011-09-29 Utrecht, The Netherlands - BjornW

Join us for a meetup of hackers and like-minded individuals in the center of Utrecht! There will be two speakers. One talk is an introduction to the Lillypad, the other talk is about Node.js. Language will be most likely Dutch, but if there are non-Dutch speakers around we'll switch to English :) This a recurrent event every last Thursday of the month. Thanks to SETUP (http://setup.nl) the event is open to all free of charge, but you do need to register, so we have an indication of the amount of people interested.<p>See for more information: http://hackersnl.nl
======
V1
\o/

